
Ask HN: What's the best helpdesk SaaS product for a seed-stage startup? - magsafe
Looking for some tips on comparing options including Freshdesk, Zendesk, SalesForce Desk, ZOHO Desk and others.
======
sidcool
Zoho has some very nice helpdeak tools. In fact their entire suite is quite
awesome.

